# Loctite Power Grab



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

Was talking w/ another contractor over Christmas and he was showing me an interior brick veneer wall they did, looked great, customer was happy etc etc. Said they put it up using Power Grab - went on to say they use Power Grab for all their tile work, stone work (dry stack), trim, etc

He says they've never had a call back for anything coming loose or falling off and they use the product inside and out

Any of you tile guys using this stuff? My gut feeling was they're just using the quickest method possible so I thought I'd ask the pros


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

do they glue the drywall too?


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> do they glue the drywall too?


Who knows, probably so - I will say these guys are well known, respected, successful, group of guys


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

yea they sound top notch:thumbsup:


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> yea they sound top notch:thumbsup:


Gosh that's like me saying you're a loud mouth know it all just because you're from NJ - stop wasting my time it was just a simple question to see if anyone else is getting the same results as some other guy told me they were


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

....


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

CO762 said:


> I've used it a few times due to the no odor and stopped using it when I found it wasn't 'shockproof'. I'd never use it for tile or veneers though.


Thanks for the info - Care to elaborate on shockproof?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ease up James. You post a method that is not accepted by the current tiling industry standards and you're surprised that a comment mocking that company is posted. Completely harmless to me. Nothing was directed towards you.

Does this adhesive carry the proper ANSI rating? Is it an acceptable method from the TCNA?


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

When we build keystone retaining walls the top caps are fastened w/ Mastic and I've tried to get them off w/ a pry bar and the cap broke before the Mastic failed so I'm guessing the stuff is tough as nails - like I said, just looking for some input so next time I see him I can relay some info


----------



## SelectDecks (Nov 27, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Ease up James. You post a method that is not accepted by the current tiling industry standards and you're surprised that a comment mocking that company is posted. Completely harmless to me. Nothing was directed towards you.
> 
> Does this adhesive carry the proper ANSI rating? Is it an acceptable method from the TCNA?


I have no clue what its rating is or anything along those lines but I'll research it just to know - when I probed the guy for some more info he literally said to me "we use it for everything, we believe in it"

If you look back at my original question I posted a method and asked the question if it is in fact what the pros are doing - regardless, my lack of sleep and raging 4 yr old probably contributed to the short fuse

Thanks again, take it easy


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

RenovatorsWV said:


> Gosh that's like me saying you're a loud mouth know it all just because you're from NJ -


wow...this guys got me figured out:thumbup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

...


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I use Power Grab but not for tiling :no: its for paneling, shower surrounds etc... With a Swanstone surround I use silicone, PL premium and PG to glue up walls and trim. It holds until the silicone cures, that's all... It also works good for glueing in a pvc baseboard. Id love to see the guys work that uses it for everything :laughing:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

RenovatorsWV said:


> Any of you tile guys using this stuff? My gut feeling was they're just using the quickest method possible so I thought I'd ask the pros


I think your Gut was right. but i bet it would work great for brick veneers.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is what the PROFESSIONALS use.. Latapoxy 310. Enough of this construction glue garbage, do it right.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I always have a few tubes of power grab in my truck. I kinda equate it to liquid nails but it's white. And as the name states it does ''grab''. I use it mostly to hold things in place until the fastener is installed.

I've never gone back and tried to pull off anything installed alone with it though.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

I've used it quite a bit in commercial environments, but never with tile, just wood and MDF. While it doesn't hold the best by any means, it does hold.


----------



## Always Learning (Dec 5, 2011)

i've used the stuff a bit myself in woodwork. it's maximum adhesive strength is fairly low for high strength adhesives (like PL and liquid nails), BUT it gains it's strength MUCH faster. it also can serve as a calk. so, great for pre-made vanity tops, paneling, those pieces of trim that are too small to nail, and it would probably do just fine for an interior brick veneer (thin brick only) because it wouldn't sag. in general i use it when in a pinch, not as a standard go-to.

hope that helps.


----------



## Always Learning (Dec 5, 2011)

floormasta, i love your posts, and the pictures of your work, but do you use anything that isn't laticrete?


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Always Learning said:


> floormasta, i love your posts, and the pictures of your work, but do you use anything that isn't laticrete?


If it works great why change? I agree with him on product choice for veneer adhesives.


----------



## Always Learning (Dec 5, 2011)

i completely agree, if it works great then go with it; it's only that i don't see that kind of brand loyalty too much, so i have to wonder if he's a stock holder or his wife's a rep

as far as the latipoxy goes, it does look like a bad-ass veneer adhesive, and i'll have to give it a shot sometime.


----------

